# Do It Upside Down!



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey Everyone! I decided to get a new tank!!! its a 5 gallon fluval spec (long) and it looks great, but guess what I did to make it look unique???? 




















I hot glued it to my ceiling! so I can go under it and see it better! its heavily planted so oxygen isn't a problem, has a couple fish and some nerite snails to keep it clean, also a good filter and yea!
Hope you enjoy my new tank!


Btw this is all so real, just saying lol
comment your fish tank! but upside down, or with a twist lol like if you liked!


----------



## Black_Tee_Shirt (Aug 19, 2016)

Must be some strong hot glue, cause that's like 45-50 pounds (at least) of aquarium... I'm not sure if you are for real, but I'd be awful concerned about the thing falling and exploding everywhere flinging fish, dirt, and plants.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I think Betta Bettas has been pulling are legs all along. I was wondering if the original picture of the Bettas and gourami are real. There was something too perfect about it especially when you consider how overstocked it was with fish that shouldn't get along with perfect plants.

I like this one. Good job with photoshop! It looks pretty real!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Black_Tee_Shirt said:


> Must be some strong hot glue, cause that's like 45-50 pounds (at least) of aquarium... I'm not sure if you are for real, but I'd be awful concerned about the thing falling and exploding everywhere flinging fish, dirt, and plants.





Varmint said:


> I think Betta Bettas has been pulling are legs all along. I was wondering if the original picture of the Bettas and gourami are real. There was something too perfect about it especially when you consider how overstocked it was with fish that shouldn't get along with perfect plants.
> 
> I like this one. Good job with photoshop! It looks pretty real!


Thanks guys for commenting lol, I will be honest this isn't photoshop and I didn't glue my tank to the ceiling, this is actually my old fluval tank! :O 
What I did was simple
1- turn camera upside down
2- dun
3- giggle as you realize how many people will fall for this


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

LOL, think I will have to ask for a full tank shot - including the ceiling! Maybe a video ;-)


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

BettaBettas said:


> Thanks guys for commenting lol, I will be honest this isn't photoshop and I didn't glue my tank to the ceiling, this is actually my old fluval tank! :O
> What I did was simple
> 1- turn camera upside down
> 2- dun
> 3- giggle as you realize how many people will fall for this


With my bad eyes, I thought the gourami was right side up, lol!


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

For a second I was like.. who in the world would glue their tank.... and how would u change ur water? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

lmao this was the worst thread ever


----------

